# Neanderthal Crafts



## HenryBHough (Jan 14, 2015)

It has come to light that our ancestors figured out there are things once cannot wear out but can have a lot of fun trying.  Then when they were bored with that they could amuse themselves making tools!  Not hammers.  Not knives.  Tools for pleasure, not for work.

Prehistoric sex toys are kind of hard to look at


----------



## waltky (Nov 8, 2016)

Kinda looks like Uncle Ferd...





*Neanderthals Disappearing from Modern Human Genome*
_November 08, 2016 | WASHINGTON — What happened to the Neanderthals? After splitting from our African ancestors more than half a million years ago, the Neanderthal branch of our family tree thrived in Europe and Central Asia, developing a sophisticated culture._


> When modern humans moved into the neighborhood 50,000 to 80,000 years ago, the two groups interbred, producing hybrid offspring, with 50 percent of their genome from each side. Subsequent generations would have a different ratio, but the mix would still include a significant amount of Neanderthal DNA.  Today, Neanderthal genes are a tiny fraction of the European genome, just a few percent, and only a bit more common in people of East Asian ancestry. Why did natural selection choose to lose the Neanderthal elements?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

